

How to automatically adapt website images to Retina and HiDPI devices - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/how_to_automatically_adapt_website_images_to_retina_and_hidpi_devices

======
nadavs
This article details how you can easily and automatically scale your website
images to the resolution most appropriate to your viewers mobile devices or
screen pixel density. Code samples included for Javascript (jQuery), PHP, Ruby
on Rails, Django, Node.js, Java and .Net.

